# what does a man mean with this statement ?



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Briefly , I think this guy likes me based on my own gut feel as I have all along seen admiring glances in my direction . Not because I am hot babe but he was observing my interaction with my children and smiling away , but I am someone else's wife . upon my divorcing , he invited me twice . I was divorcing and was not ready to date , thus i courteously side tracked his invite , saying to be at a later date . this process lasted over almost two years as we run into each other occassionally. In between , whenever i texted and asked for advice , it was quickly offered and encouragement followed . met once to dish out advice and consolation to me . 

Now , I am ready to date , and upon the advice of TAM posters , I owe the duty of asking since i have side stepped the invites twice . I did ask recently .

He replied to meet up after his business travel and I know for a fact he is travelling , back for a couple of days n off again . I guess it is peak season , and I heard there is a new biz set up . And he is a single dad too so I suppose he sees the kids for those days back , and i have seen him with the kids on those days as well and he mentioned he was busy with work and young kids .

So questions to men , does a man mean what he says , straight forward and face value "to meet up after travel" , or it is a rejection ? 

I am fine either way , still a good friend to have , even if he doesnt end up as a boyfriend , as he is a nice guy to offer much support and encouragement during my dark divorcing days .

But frankly , I am also busy with new business set up as well , as I have to feed my kids as well since my ex is not . So I have been wondering how to date with no time as well .

oh , I dont think he has a girlfriend yet . Still paying me nice compliments ( wink wink ) as I have been working out and looking really fit and good , so he says and all my friends as well . :x:grin2:

men ? opinion ? women opinion ?


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry, what was his statement? That he wanted to see you after his travels?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Your shorthand and spacing makes your post difficult to read.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

yup . to meet up after the travels . no date specified . but it has been a month . but he is truly travelling , i know , heard new biz set up out of town from another person . and visiting family overseas as well .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

karole said:


> Your shorthand and spacing makes your post difficult to read.



oops . sorry . let me edit n repost .


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

tripad said:


> yup . to meet up after the travels . no date specified . but it has been a month . but he is truly travelling , i know , heard new biz set up out of town from another person . and visiting family overseas as well .


Usually, if a man in interested, he won't wait a month but that's just my opinion. Perhaps he is just super busy but I would never let that get in the way of getting together with a woman I was attracted to. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

He is not in town except 2-3 days in past month . But anyway ........


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Meet up with him after his travels and find out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Well he's not going to come home from traveling just for a date. I'd take him at his word. Either way the ball is in his court.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not sure on this one. If said he wanted to see you after travels, but has waited a month, a guy isn't going to put things off that much. In this case he might want to see if you will wait for him like he waited for you.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

He's probably not going to come running the minute you click your fingers considering your history with him, so if you want to see where this will lead, I think you'll just have to take it as it comes.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Or he does want to see you but his priorities are: Children then business especially new business venture/overseas and then new possible love interest.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe after two years of being a sounding board he's decided you're not a good match romantically. It sounds like he still wants to be friends but isn't in any hurry to get some one on one time.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Well he's not going to come home from traveling just for a date. I'd take him at his word. Either way the ball is in his court.


If he tells me he flew home for a date , I would drop him as it would be creepy . I wold expect a man to put work and business first and thus managing his finances well , especially after my experience with my ex who didnt .

yup , I have done that past two years, saying lets do that later , and he had been gentlemanly, still offering emotional support .

I will take words at face value and wait to see . not that i m sitting and waiting by the phone . I am busy with work and kids as well .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

jb02157 said:


> Not sure on this one. If said he wanted to see you after travels, but has waited a month, a guy isn't going to put things off that much. In this case he might want to see if you will wait for him like he waited for you.



dont think he is keeping score . it would be bad character .

he is really not in town . only back for 2-3 days the past 4 weeks I guess .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

manfromlamancha said:


> Or he does want to see you but his priorities are: Children then business especially new business venture/overseas and then new possible love interest.


That would be my priorities as well , my work and children as I need to earn a living to feed my children . 

The man is next .

I would expect him to put his children first too , instead of running after skirts . If a man is that , I would drop him like hot coal as that would show what he is made of , bad character . My ex doesnt place his own kids on priority and I divorced him , plus other reasons , financial and physical abuse to manipulate the financial abuse .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Cooper said:


> Maybe after two years of being a sounding board he's decided you're not a good match romantically. It sounds like he still wants to be friends but isn't in any hurry to get some one on one time.


possible . It cross my mind . but during my divorce , it probably was one of the darkest times . he had been through one himself , he would have understood . if not , he may not be able to provide emotional support as a SO should and that wont meet my needs as a SO .

After the divorce , I am clearer on what I want in my next man and not compromising .

I told what happened in my marriage breakdown and knowing that he may judged me on that , but I had the intention that if sees that I am not of his type , he should not venture on , and vice versa . Dont want another divorce or wrong match .

but really , the divorce is not my making . I married a cheater and liar , physical and financial abuser .


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I think he means to make good on it, but he is busy. Based upon what you've written, I get the impression that he may be a career-minded, driven man. That being said, he is most likely busy and doesn't want to commit to a hard date until he can focus his attention on you.

Hell, I love my wife and I make a point to tell her that I'm going to be home for lunch everyday, but often times I get so wrapped up in my business that I simply can't get home...and often times, I'm so busy that I can't call...Doesn't mean that I don't love my wife, or that I don't want to see her...It's just that I need to take care of business. HTH


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> I think he means to make good on it, but he is busy. Based upon what you've written, I get the impression that he may be a career-minded, driven man. That being said, he is most likely busy and doesn't want to commit to a hard date until he can focus his attention on you.


Mt Runner

He runs mountains too !

That's another side of my thoughts too . He doesn't seem like the kind who will start something he cant follow through . Just like myself .

I m pretty driven myself in my work , more so now that i have to feed my kids myself . That's how i would think .

If he had called last month i would put him on hold as i started new set up last couple of months n had 4-5 h sleep most nights . How to date ? I'll doze off mid sentence n crash with my face in my dish n turn him off .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Great minds think alike !

Haha;-)


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

He may still be interested and he may not.

I had to wait for my first husband. He was looking for a job after graduation. Once he solved that problem, we were married in 11 months.

I would much prefer that a man take care of business before courting me.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Yup surely

Aft my ex screw me financially n thoroughly , not going anywhere near a man who cant get his finances in order .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Too long a time has past . Looks like he is not interested or has found someone else . Wrong timing , he asked when i m not ready . Hmmmm .


----------

